# A story on the LA Marathon bike tour



## bobcullinan (Feb 28, 2006)

There is a story and pictures on www.cycleto.com .

http://www.cycleto.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=5&Itemid=5


----------

